# Case Fans



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Can you tell me what is the best and affordable case fan for my system? for intake and exhaust function.. thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It depends on what size of fan can fit in your case?

Whats case are you using?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

owh.. im looking for the 120 case fan... my case is cooler master mystique


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This fan will work fine. Point it so it shoots air inside the case

Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm Case Fan - Retail 
$23
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608004


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

how bout the ones with LED... any other thoughts?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've used a bunch of Antec Tri Cools. There's a 3 speed switch, depends if you want quiet or loud with more airflow. They have a few different coloured lights too. Think there's one with multi-coloured led's on the one fan, don't know how they look though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209011 

These Thermaltakes's have a fan controller, can turn them down for less noise. Never tried one though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999122 

The Noctua's are very quiet, have used NF-S12's and NF-R80's, can barely hear them running. No lights and kind of odd colours, but great fans if you are looking for some reasonably silent running.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=24913 scythe fans are amazing. 39db for 70+ cfm? and they have really quiet versions also. yate loon fans are really popular with water cooling people


----------

